# AMD Stichelt gegen Nvidia schon wieder



## CrimsoN 2.0 (1. Juni 2011)

http://kojek.info/wp-content/uploads/2011/03/AMD-VS-Nvidia.jpg
Hallo freunde...

Nun ich glaube das ist das Dritte Video von AMD was sich gegen Nvidia richte. In denn ersten video ging es ja gegen die 480GTX. In den Zweiten Video ging es allgemein gegen NV Karten und das die HD6990 die schnellst Karte auf dem Mark sein.

Im neuen Video geht es nicht um dem Desktop bereich sondern um die Profi Karten von Nvidia und AMD. In den Video geht es Um Good vs Bad daher auch der Tittel "Good Idea, Bad Idea". Es wird halt auf gezählt was AMD besser kann/macht als die Nvidia Karten. 

Man kann von denn Video halten was man möchte aber ich finde es Witzig und finde es schade das Nvidia nie Kontor gibt !

*Good Idea, BadIdea*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CIARwj1S9S4

Für alle die andern Videos nicht kennen ihr noch mal alle andern.

*How to have "the talk"   *
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=usGkq7tAhfc
*The Misunderstanding *
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2QkyfGJgcwQ
_Quelle:_
YouTube - ‪Kanal von AMDUnprocessed‬‏​


----------



## hotfirefox (1. Juni 2011)

Cooles Vid


----------



## AMD (1. Juni 2011)

Naja, werden bestimmt wieder einige Leute als geflame auslegen - erinner mich noch gut an dem Thread zu Video #2 - aber ich find solche Aktionen immer lustig! 

Jedenfalls ein tolles Video - weiter so AMD! Vllt. ist Hollywood ja eher euer Bereich


----------



## Star_KillA (1. Juni 2011)

Lustig , aber doch bescheuert.
Wenn AMD so geil ist , warum verkaufen sich dann ihre Sachen nicht und warum haben die neusten Karten einfach keine Power ? 
Und jetzt kommt mir nicht die nächsten 20 Seiten mit Nvidia Fanboy , bei mir liegen 2 4870 und 1 4670 rum.


----------



## B3RG1 (1. Juni 2011)

AMD schrieb:


> Naja, werden bestimmt wieder einige Leute als geflame  auslegen - erinner mich noch gut an dem Thread zu Video #2 - aber ich  find solche Aktionen immer lustig!
> 
> Jedenfalls ein tolles Video - weiter so AMD! Vllt. ist Hollywood ja eher euer Bereich


 das müssen sie dann aber noch `n bisschen an den special effects feilen 
@Topic: find das video auch lustig, zumal AMD ja recht hat mit dem, was sie sagen


----------



## DAEF13 (1. Juni 2011)

Auch wenn ich insgesamt mit nVidia zufriedener bin: Lustige Filmchen


----------



## Lan_Party (1. Juni 2011)

Star_KillA schrieb:


> Lustig , aber doch bescheuert.
> Wenn AMD so geil ist , warum verkaufen sich dann ihre Sachen nicht und warum haben die neusten Karten einfach keine Power ?
> Und jetzt kommt mir nicht die nächsten 20 Seiten mit Nvidia Fanboy , bei mir liegen 2 4870 und 1 4670 rum.


 So kann man das nicht sagen aber die GTX460/560Ti sind einfach die beliebtesten Karten dazu kommt das im High-End bereich die GTX580/590 beliebter sind als die AMD Ati Karten.  Naja muss jeder halt selbst wissen wie er das sieht.


----------



## Jan565 (1. Juni 2011)

Ein stumpfes Video 



Star_KillA schrieb:


> Lustig , aber doch bescheuert.
> Wenn AMD so geil ist , warum verkaufen sich dann ihre Sachen nicht und warum haben die neusten Karten einfach keine Power ?
> Und jetzt kommt mir nicht die nächsten 20 Seiten mit Nvidia Fanboy , bei mir liegen 2 4870 und 1 4670 rum.


 
AMD verkauft sich nicht? 60% im Notebook bereich und 40% im Desktop segement in etwa. Der andere Teil ist NV. Das zum Thema nicht verkaufen!

Neusten Karten keine Power? 6990 ist die schnellste Karte die man bekommen kann, da kann von keiner Power nicht die rede sein.


----------



## Scorpio78 (1. Juni 2011)

Na also das Dritte ist ja mal echt lahm.... 



> AMD verkauft sich nicht? 60% im Notebook bereich und 40% im Desktop  segement in etwa. Der andere Teil ist NV. Das zum Thema nicht verkaufen!



Naja, das ist schon richtig. Wäre aber schon, wenn sich zu dem Duo mal noch nen dritter gesellen würde....


----------



## GoldenMic (1. Juni 2011)

Einfach nur schlecht und unwitzig, Als ob AMD nix besseres zu tun hätte.
Naja, man sieht eindeutig das die Gelder in die falschen Projekte fließen.


----------



## flankendiskriminator (1. Juni 2011)

Vielleicht mal lieber das Geld in die Produkte investieren anstatt in solche Videos, die eh keinen Verantwortlichen in Firmen interessieren?

Von den 5% (im professionellen Bereich) kommt AMD nicht mit "komischen" Videos weg, sondern nur mit schlichtweg besseren Produkten. Selbst der Preis bringt da nicht viel.


----------



## mae1cum77 (1. Juni 2011)

Das Video soll vielleicht trashig wirken, ist aber einfach nur CRAP. Was ist da lustig...? Warum zum Anderen sollte nVidia darauf antworten. Die haben die schnellste Single-GPU im Desktopbereich (nichts gegen SLI oder CF, ist nebenbei einfach anfällig, siehe Flimmern bei CF oder Mikroruckeln allgemein) und das ist nur eine Sparte. Die verdienen auch im Profibereich mit ihren Quadros und den neuen GPGPU-Einheiten für Hochleistungsserver. In der Liga spielt AMD im Grafikbereich doch garnicht mit. Was wollen die mit dem Video eigentlich sagen....
MfG


----------



## X6Sixcore (1. Juni 2011)

Maaaaaaaan, das ist ein Fun-Clip!

Das sowas anscheinend immer von Steven Spielberg kommen muss, nur weil das halt etwas einfacher gestrickt ist.

Okay, der Inhalt ist platt langweilig, aber die Idee ansich, sowas zu machen, finde ich genial..

MfG


----------



## GoldenMic (1. Juni 2011)

Wenn man sowas schon macht dann sollte man es auch besser umsetzen.
Die machen sich mit ihren Videos nur lächerlich und sollten sich mal lieber um ihre Produkte kümmern.
Davon hätten die User mehr.


----------



## mae1cum77 (1. Juni 2011)

Gelacht habe ich kurz...bei der herrlich unrealistisch brennenden nVidia-Karte, während AMD mit der Marke "Fire Pro"" wirbt. Der hat was unfreiwillig komisches.
MfG


----------



## AMD (1. Juni 2011)

Star_KillA schrieb:


> Lustig , aber doch bescheuert.
> Wenn AMD so geil ist , warum verkaufen sich dann ihre Sachen nicht und warum haben die neusten Karten einfach keine Power ?
> Und jetzt kommt mir nicht die nächsten 20 Seiten mit Nvidia Fanboy , bei mir liegen 2 4870 und 1 4670 rum.


 
Stimmt, AMD verkauft keine Grafikkarten aber hast selber 3 Stück  Die Logik geht in allen Bereichen voll auf 

@GoldenMic: Bleib doch mal locker... das Video soll ja eben nicht so professionell sein sondern ist eben nur ein kleiner Scherz am Rande - und der ist ganz gut gelungen... 
Sei doch nicht gleich eingeschnappt bloß weil du eine NV hast


----------



## rabe08 (1. Juni 2011)

Jan565 schrieb:


> Ein stumpfes Video
> AMD verkauft sich nicht? 60% im Notebook bereich und 40% im Desktop segement in etwa. Der andere Teil ist NV. Das zum Thema nicht verkaufen!


 
Du meinst im Desktopbereich 40% ATI und 60% nvidia??? Dann hast Du leider die Nr. 1, den Größten der Größten, den Besten der Besten  vergessen: Mit gigantischem Abstand, mehr als 50% Marktanteil ist auch auf dem Desktop die Nr. 1 - Trommelwirbel, Tusch, Feuerwerk - Intel. Tja, ist leider so. OEM rules.


----------



## GoldenMic (1. Juni 2011)

AMD schrieb:


> Stimmt, AMD verkauft keine Grafikkarten aber hast selber 3 Stück  Die Logik geht in allen Bereichen voll auf
> 
> @GoldenMic: Bleib doch mal locker... das Video soll ja eben nicht so professionell sein sondern ist eben nur ein kleiner Scherz am Rande - und der ist ganz gut gelungen...
> Sei doch nicht gleich eingeschnappt bloß weil du eine NV hast


 
Das hat nix damit zu tun das ich ne Nvidia hab.
Aber das bestätigt mich mal wieder in meiner Entscheidung


----------



## Pagz (1. Juni 2011)

Komisch, das Video ist bei mir privat gesetzt. Hat vielleicht jemand noch einen anderne Link?


----------



## Lan_Party (1. Juni 2011)

rabe08 schrieb:


> Du meinst im Desktopbereich 40% ATI und 60% nvidia??? Dann hast Du leider die Nr. 1, den Größten der Größten, den Besten der Besten  vergessen: Mit gigantischem Abstand, mehr als 50% Marktanteil ist auch auf dem Desktop die Nr. 1 - Trommelwirbel, Tusch, Feuerwerk - Intel. Tja, ist leider so. OEM rules.


 Öhm Öhm.  Zufällig sarkasmuss wa.


----------



## belle (1. Juni 2011)

Warum sollte AMD die Vorzüge denn nicht präsentieren? Es haben genug Leute Vorurteile gegenüber AMD...
Nvidia wirbt ja dafür mit Cuda und PhysX.


----------



## mae1cum77 (1. Juni 2011)

Die Frage ist nicht, ob man wirbt, sondern in welchem Ton. Meine Empfehlung an AMD, mehr Geld in die Treiberentwicklung stecken. Uninspirierte Videos wie diese wirken bei mir eher als Negativwerbung für AMD. Die Karte, die mithalten kann ist ja auch nur Hochpreissegment, kann sich jeder leisten....


----------



## Rizzard (1. Juni 2011)

Passt zwar nicht ganz hier rein, aber NV hat nen neuen WHQL Treiber.^^


----------



## Sturmi (1. Juni 2011)

Die anderen 2 Videos konnte ich ja noch verstehen ... aber jetzt das? Wo AMD gefühlte 0 % Marktanteil im Profisegment hat? Sieht halt ein bischen nach schlechter Verlierer aus.


----------



## davehimself (1. Juni 2011)

also ich finde es lustig und es interessiert mich herzlich wenig ob auf meiner karte AMD oder NV steht.

ich würde auch gerne das 1. ansehen, aber es ist privat. ich habe es leider auch sonst nirgendwo gefunden. hat einer einen anderen link zu dem 1. video ?


----------



## Rukash (1. Juni 2011)

Alles bloß Marketing  letztendlich ist es eine reine Geschmackssache ob ich ne nVidia oder ne AMD nehme.


----------



## BloodySuicide (1. Juni 2011)

Viel lustiger als das Video ist, wie es dann immer in den Foren bei den Kommentaren dazu abgeht


----------



## bofferbrauer (1. Juni 2011)

Robin123 schrieb:


> Komisch, das Video ist bei mir privat gesetzt. Hat vielleicht jemand noch einen anderne Link?



Dito

Kanns auch leider nicht sehen


----------



## Star_KillA (1. Juni 2011)

Jan565 schrieb:


> AMD verkauft sich nicht? 60% im Notebook bereich und 40% im Desktop segement in etwa. Der andere Teil ist NV. Das zum Thema nicht verkaufen!
> 
> Neusten Karten keine Power? 6990 ist die schnellste Karte die man bekommen kann, da kann von keiner Power nicht die rede sein.


 MultiGpu ? Ja es ist die schnellste Karte und nein der normale Verbraucher hat von ihr keinen nutzen.
Klar die 570 / 580 fressen viel Strom , aber die neuen AMD´s fressen fast genausoviel und leisten teils viel weniger Leistung.


----------



## totovo (1. Juni 2011)

Star_KillA schrieb:


> MultiGpu ? Ja es ist die schnellste Karte und nein der normale Verbraucher hat von ihr keinen nutzen.
> Klar die 570 / 580 fressen viel Strom , *aber die neuen AMD´s fressen fast genausoviel und leisten teils viel weniger Leistung.*


  sry, aber die Aussage ist schlichtweg falsch GTX 570 und HD6970 "verbrauchen" ungefär gleich viel, sind in Spielen aber fast gleichauf, bei höheren Auflösungen gewinnt fast immer die AMD-Karte (CB, PCGH)

@Topic

Ich habe die Videos irgendwie von Anfang an nicht lustig gefunden, aber dieses hier ist ja wirklich noch mieser


----------



## Darkfleet85 (1. Juni 2011)

Naja AMD hat halt noch Eier in der Hose und kann sich Spässe erlauben, klar das da das spiessige Intel Imperium nicht anpassen kann, die sind ja so overel33t haha... klar wer hohe Preise machen will muss sich als oberseriös darstellen, einfach nur  peinlich Intel^^


----------



## GoldenMic (2. Juni 2011)

Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Naja AMD hat halt noch Eier in der Hose und kann sich Spässe erlauben, klar das da das spiessige Intel Imperium nicht anpassen kann, die sind ja so overel33t haha... klar wer hohe Preise machen will muss sich als oberseriös darstellen, einfach nur  peinlich Intel^^


 
Du weißt schon das es hier gegen Nvidia geht oder?
Aber Hauptsache erstmal ******* gelabert ne?


----------



## Darkfleet85 (2. Juni 2011)

Umso Besser

AMD -> NVIDIA 
   

Wein dich aus mit deinem alten Mikrophon und lass mich in Ruhe


----------



## GoldenMic (2. Juni 2011)

Wenn man keine Ahnung hat....postet man sowas wie du


----------



## Darkfleet85 (2. Juni 2011)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Wenn man keine Ahnung hat....postet man sowas wie du


 
Jaja superkluger junge, wie alt bist du 15? Hab zumindest keinen i7 welcher eine 460 völlig übertrumpft von dem her..

Mach mich einfach nicht mehr dumm an, das brauch ich nicht danke. übrigens bin ich elektroniker, hab eine Informatikausbilung , hab mehr ahnung als du und bin mit c64 etc. aufgewachsen also.

Ich mag AMD und Nvdia solche Personale Probleme habe ich noch nicht das ich mich gegen eine Grafikkartenfirma verfeinden muss. Finde es nur lustig wie manche Menschen in dem Fall ticken a la Intel ist schneller nein Amd hat mehr Cores und nein Nidia het einen besseren Filter, sorry aber ein Hobby ist das so nicht mehr ^^


----------



## GoldenMic (2. Juni 2011)

Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Jaja superkluger junge, wie alt bist du 15? Hab zumindest keinen i7 welcher eine 460 völlig übertrumpft von dem her..
> 
> Mach mich einfach nicht mehr dumm an, das brauch ich nicht danke. übrigens bin ich elektroniker, hab eine Informatikausbilung , hab mehr ahnung als du und bin mit c64 aufgewachsen also.


 
Auch als Elektroniker sollte man lesen können.
15 bin ich schon lange nicht mehr und die Kombination aus i7-870 und GTX460 hat seine Berechtigung.

Aber man sieht ja was für ein guter Elektroniker ist wenn man sich ansieht das du schöne Kurzschlüsse fabriziert hast, siehe Signatur.

Aber du kannst mir ja nochmal erklären warum AMD besser als Nvidia und Intel ist...da wird aber wohl nix vernünfiges bei rumkommen.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (2. Juni 2011)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Auch als Elektroniker sollte man lesen können.
> 15 bin ich schon lange nicht mehr und die Kombination aus i7-870 und GTX460 hat seine Berechtigung.
> 
> Aber man sieht ja was für ein guter Elektroniker ist wenn man sich ansieht das du schöne Kurzschlüsse fabriziert hast, siehe Signatur.
> ...


 
Ja kann ich, die P/L ist besser.

Kurzschluss, ja ich schraub jedes Netzteil auf welches ich kaufe und untersuche jede Lötstelle mit dem Mikroskop.. hallo?
Meinst du ich messe ein Mainboard für läppische 100-200 Euro aus? Ne so tief bin ich noch nicht gesunken, wenn man ne Wakü hat kann mal ein Fail geschehen, ja und? Bin ja kein Hartz4 Bengel der wegen einem lächerliche Mainboard bankrott geht, das geht dich einen Scheiss an. Ich hab die Ausbildung und hab wohl besseres zu tun, der PC ist meine Freizeit (5%) und nicht mein Lebensmittelpunkt.

Immer schön den grossen Peter spielen und selbst nichts könne, schon immer hast du mir gegenüber dumme Kommentare geschrieben, aber das lass ich mir nicht gefallen, ich kaufe schon über 8 Jahre jeden Monat das PCGH Heft, aber das Forum ist einfach nur noch Niveaulos sorry..


----------



## GoldenMic (2. Juni 2011)

Ja...wenns dann mal direkter wird kommen nur noch Ausflüchte.
Meine Fragen hast du dennoch nicht bewantwortet. 
Sorry aber auch ein Hobby kann man ernstnehmen, allein um es nicht ins Lächerliche zu ziehen.

Naja die Diskussion ist nun für mich beendet.
b2t


----------



## Gast12307 (2. Juni 2011)

jetzt mal @ topic: bin kein Fanboy (hab ne amd x1650 und ne hd4850 1gb Golden Sample) von Nvidia, aber AMD sollte mal erwähnen warum statt havok PhysiX verwendet wird und wo die CUDA alternative ist


----------



## Darkfleet85 (2. Juni 2011)

1.Nehme mein Hobby ernst, oder hab ich was anderes geschrieben?
2.Auch einem Informatiker/Elektroniker kann ein Netzteil an den Arsch gehen, oder meinst du jeder Elektroniker schraubt sein Corsair Netzteil mit 5 Jahren Garantie auf und überprüft die Qualität mit Garantieverlust?
3-Kann ich mein Hobby finanzieren und mir ist scheiss egal wenn ein Board an den Arsch geht, da ich arbeite, kann ich mir das leisten.

4. Habe ich deine Frage betreff warum AMD "besser" als nvidia und Intel sein soll beantwortet -> P/L Verhältnis für den durchschnittlichen Gamer/Anwender.

5. ist die GTX460 deutlich zu langsam für einen i7 aber ist ja egal


----------



## GoldenMic (2. Juni 2011)

Intel Prozessoren bieten momentan für das gleiche Geld die gleiche oder mehr Leistung, bleiben dazu kühler, sind besser übertaktbar und ne niedrigere Leistungsaufnahme.
Bei Nvidia Karten sieht das wieder etwas anders aus, dafür haben die aber auch gewisse Vorteile.
So ganz stimmt Punkt 4 also nicht. Der Rest(1-3) ist mir mehr oder weniger egal.


----------



## Gast12307 (2. Juni 2011)

Jungs hört doch mal auf mit den Off-Topic Posts und vertragt euch. Achja denkt mal an die Mods <----off topic


----------



## fire2002de (2. Juni 2011)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Intel Prozessoren bieten momentan für das gleiche Geld die gleiche oder mehr Leistung, bleiben dazu kühler, sind besser übertaktbar und ne niedrigere Leistungsaufnahme.
> Bei Nvidia Karten sieht das wieder etwas anders aus, dafür haben die aber auch gewisse Vorteile.
> So ganz stimmt Punkt 4 also nicht. Der Rest(1-3) ist mir mehr oder weniger egal.



sorry aber schau dir mal deine gesamten Kommentare an... 

NEIN kein fanboy XD niemals...wie sollte ich darauf nur kommen XD

back to topic pls wieder


----------



## Darkfleet85 (2. Juni 2011)

Ja, es ist sowieso sinnlos über AMD/Intel ATI/Nvidia zu diskutieren, fakt ist das die Softwareentwicklung mehrere Jahre zurückliegt und die HW uns nichts bringt.
Selbst mit meinem billigen AMD X4 955BE kann ich wohl noch die Games der nächsten 2 Jahre flüssig zocken und mit ner GTX285 oder HD5850 auch. HW ist sowieso genug stark.. das ist mehr eine Symphatie die man hat.


----------



## GoldenMic (2. Juni 2011)

fire2002de schrieb:


> sorry aber schau dir mal deine gesamten Kommentare an...
> 
> NEIN kein fanboy XD niemals...wie sollte ich darauf nur kommen XD
> 
> back to topic pls wieder



Ich vertrete hier nur meine Meinung die ich mir durch das Aneignen von einigem an Wissen gebildet hab.
Tut mir leid wenn dir das nicht passt.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. Juni 2011)

Wer sich mit Videos aus dem Fenster lehnt, sollte schon wirklich alles besser machen können / müssen. Man kann es von der lustigen Seite sehen, aber durch Fanboys nimmt so etwas immer ekelige Formen an. Ich sage nur wer im Glashaus sitzt sollte nicht mit Schweinen werfen. Für mich persönlich ist es Werbung auf dem Niveau der Bordsteinkante.


----------



## Green.Tea (2. Juni 2011)

Moinsen
"das video ist privat" 
kann also leider nicht mehr geguckt werden :S

(wollte ich nur mal so erwähnen )


mfg


PS: ich finde die ersten beiden videos ganz nett, nen paar kleine sticheleien sind ja ganz normal unter konkurenten  (einfach nicht zu eng/ernst sehen!)


----------



## belle (2. Juni 2011)

mae1cum77 schrieb:


> Die Frage ist nicht, ob man wirbt, sondern in welchem Ton. Meine Empfehlung an AMD, mehr Geld in die Treiberentwicklung stecken. Uninspirierte Videos wie diese wirken bei mir eher als Negativwerbung für AMD. Die Karte, die mithalten kann ist ja auch nur Hochpreissegment, kann sich jeder leisten....


 
Eine 6870 kann sich jeder leisten - und die ist ziemlich schnell für das Geld (140€ die Günstigste).


----------



## da_exe (2. Juni 2011)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Wer sich mit Videos aus dem Fenster lehnt, sollte schon wirklich alles besser machen können / müssen. Man kann es von der lustigen Seite sehen, aber durch Fanboys nimmt so etwas immer ekelige Formen an. Ich sage nur wer im Glashaus sitzt sollte nicht mit Schweinen werfen. Für mich persönlich ist es Werbung auf dem Niveau der Bordsteinkante.



Aber du musst auch bedenken, das solche kleinen Clips, wenn sie auch zugegebener maßen leicht over the top sind, in nem Büro schnell und gerne die Runde machen. Damit ist der Zweck wohl erfüllt worden. 
Zumal AMD nich wirklich viel hat, um den Dicken raus hängen zu lassen.


----------



## Bamboocha2510 (2. Juni 2011)

Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Ja kann ich, die P/L ist besser.
> 
> Kurzschluss, ja ich schraub jedes Netzteil auf welches ich kaufe und untersuche jede Lötstelle mit dem Mikroskop.. hallo?
> Meinst du ich messe ein Mainboard für läppische 100-200 Euro aus? Ne so tief bin ich noch nicht gesunken, wenn man ne Wakü hat kann mal ein Fail geschehen, ja und? Bin ja kein Hartz4 Bengel der wegen einem lächerliche Mainboard bankrott geht, das geht dich einen Scheiss an. Ich hab die Ausbildung und hab wohl besseres zu tun, der PC ist meine Freizeit (5%) und nicht mein Lebensmittelpunkt.
> ...






GoldenMic schrieb:


> Ja...wenns dann mal direkter wird kommen nur noch Ausflüchte.
> Meine Fragen hast du dennoch nicht bewantwortet.
> Sorry aber auch ein Hobby kann man ernstnehmen, allein um es nicht ins Lächerliche zu ziehen.
> 
> ...



boah ihr muschis, nehmt euch nen Zimmer....

btt: das Video ist vieles, aber nicht gut. AMD hat bekanntermaßen im Profi-Bereich nichts zu melden, und kann sich im Desktop Bereich nur mit der schnellsten Dual GPU Karte brüsten!
ansonsten hat Nvidia die Nase vorne.


----------



## Verminaard (2. Juni 2011)

Der Thread entwickelt sich dorthin wo die Videos sind.
Wobei ich Niveaulimbo sehr mag, aber in einem Forum wo eigentlich auf die Ausdrucksweise geachtet wird?


----------



## belle (2. Juni 2011)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Einfach nur schlecht und unwitzig, Als ob AMD nix besseres zu tun hätte.
> Naja, man sieht eindeutig das die Gelder in die falschen Projekte fließen.


 
Das erste Video "The Misunderstanding" war definitiv lustig. 
Wieso fließt Geld in die falschen Projekte und was habt ihr immer mit den Treibern? Ich hatte schon genügend Grafikkarten von beiden Herstellern in den letzten 13 Jahren und muss sagen, dass ich mit beiden immer recht zufrieden war. Vor allem in der letzten Zeit geht es mit den AMD Treibern bergauf. 



Star_KillA schrieb:


> Lustig , aber doch bescheuert.
> Wenn AMD so geil ist , warum verkaufen sich dann ihre Sachen nicht und warum haben die neusten Karten einfach keine Power ?
> Und jetzt kommt mir nicht die nächsten 20 Seiten mit Nvidia Fanboy , bei mir liegen 2 4870 und 1 4670 rum.



Warum gehört dann die Radeon 58xx Serie zu den beliebtesten GPUs?


----------



## Cook2211 (2. Juni 2011)

belle schrieb:


> Wieso fließt Geld in die falschen Projekte und was habt ihr immer mit den Treibern? Ich hatte schon genügend Grafikkarten von beiden Herstellern in den letzten 13 Jahren und muss sagen, dass ich mit beiden immer recht zufrieden war. Vor allem in der letzten Zeit geht es mit den AMD Treibern bergauf.



Ich habe eher das Gefühl, dass AMD momentan mit Hotfixes und Ähnlichem nur so um sich schmeißt um ständige Fehler zu beheben, und dass gerade die aktuellen Treiber bei vielen Leuten Probleme machen, weswegen sie wieder auf ältere Versionen wechseln.




belle schrieb:


> Warum gehört dann die Radeon 58xx Serie zu den beliebtesten GPUs?



Weil Karten wie die 5850 momentan für 110€ verramscht werden und viele Leute mehr auf den Preis als auf die Leistung achten.


----------



## Hugo78 (2. Juni 2011)

Green.Tea schrieb:


> Moinsen
> "das video ist privat"
> kann also leider nicht mehr geguckt werden :S


 
Da hat AMD wohl kalte Füße bekommen. 
Schade hätte mir den 3. PR Fail gerne gesichert.


----------



## belle (2. Juni 2011)

Moin moin 



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Ich habe eher das Gefühl, dass AMD momentan mit Hotfixes und Ähnlichem nur so um sich schmeißt um ständige Fehler zu beheben, und dass gerade die aktuellen Treiber bei vielen Leuten Probleme machen, weswegen sie wieder auf ältere Versionen wechseln.
> Weil Karten wie die 5850 momentan für 110€ verramscht werden und viele Leute mehr auf den Preis als auf die Leistung achten.



Na klar, die 5850, die jetzt noch verkauft werden, dienen der Resteverwertung. Dennoch sind es immernoch sehr leistungsfähige GPUs mit Übertaktungspotenzial (850 statt 725 MHz schaffen fast alle), dazu kommen die gute Texturfüllrate (5850 hat 72 Textureinheiten, GTX 580 besitzt 64) und die hohe Rechenleistung, Nvidia punktet eben mit dem leicht besseren Bild und PhysX. In Sachen Performance / Watt waren meist die Radeons weit vorne (5850, 6850) und Probleme mit Treibern hatte ich echt nie. Es kamen auch viele Games, die vom Start weg auf AMD besser liefen, z.B. Stalker-Reihe, Riddick, Dragon Age 2, Just Cause 2...

EDIT: Bei Nvidia kommt noch der Tessellations-Vorteil in DX 11 zum tragen, aber zwischen vielen und sehr vielen Polygonen sieht man bei bewegten Bildern kaum mehr Vorteile (persönliche Meinung), von daher reicht mir die Radeon.  Die Tessellation habe ich leicht runtergeschraubt auf bis zu 10 Stufen maximal, das entspricht dem Unigine Heaven Bench auf Tessellation "normal". 

Noch was: Mir ist noch nie eine Radeon abgeschmiert, nicht mal im übertakteten Tripple Crossfire. Das kann sowieso immer und mit jedem Hersteller passieren.


----------



## Cook2211 (2. Juni 2011)

belle schrieb:


> Moin moin
> 
> 
> 
> Na klar, die 5850, die jetzt noch verkauft werden, dienen der Resteverwertung. Dennoch sind es immernoch sehr leistungsfähige GPUs mit Übertaktungspotenzial (850 statt 725 MHz schaffen fast alle), dazu kommen die gute Texturfüllrate (5850 hat 72 Textureinheiten, GTX 580 besitzt 64) und die hohe Rechenleistung, Nvidia punktet eben mit dem leicht besseren Bild und PhysX. In Sachen Performance / Watt waren meist die Radeons weit vorne (5850, 6850) und Probleme mit Treibern hatte ich echt nie. Es kamen auch viele Games, die vom Start weg auf AMD besser liefen, z.B. Stalker-Reihe, Riddick, Dragon Age 2, Just Cause 2...



Ich hatte auch mal zwei 5870 und war ebenfalls sehr zufrieden damit, denn sie war über ein halbes Jahr lang praktisch konkurrenzlos. Momentan sehe ich beide Hersteller im Prinzip gleichauf. Beide liefern gute Karten, bei beiden gibt es hier und da Treiberprobleme und bei beiden gibt es Games, die zum Release nicht richtig laufen. Von daher, bezogen auf den gesamten Thread, kein Grund sich die Köpfe einzuschlagen


----------



## belle (2. Juni 2011)

Eben, eben, eine gesunde Einstellung.


----------



## Cook2211 (2. Juni 2011)

belle schrieb:


> Eben, eben, eine gesunde Einstellung.



 Prost


----------

